# اريد برنامج لشرح عمل المتحكم pid



## مهنا خلاوي (19 مارس 2009)

ابحث عن برنامج مجاني لشرح عمل المتحكم pid, ولكم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

